# New Mini Router/Zip Saw ....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

my wife was watching QVC tonight during dinner. They were running a special on a Austrailian made (I think) tool by Ferm. I guess they are one of the major brands over in Europe. They will be coming to the US in 2007 with a line of tools including their Dremel/Roto Zip like tool. What makes theirs different from those sold currently in the USA is that i has a 1/8 and a 1/4 collet so you can use 1/4 shank router bits. The price was 34.00 I believe. They didn't demonstrate it in the router bit mode but would have like to seen them do a round over or something with it. They just demonstrated the typical zip saw stuff. I thought someone might find it interesting. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both Dremel and Rockler sell 1/8" shank router bits in a limited variety. These are tools for craftspersons on small projects, designed for use with the plunge base or table fixture. Since Bosch bought out RotoZip, don't be surprised to see more accessories "zipping" into your future.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike I have used a bunch of the Dremel 1/8 bits in the past in my Craftsman which I think is made by Dremel. It sure would be nice to use the 1/4 shank bits. One concern is that the item has enough power but it certainly looked like a well made motor and it spec'd at 30,000 RPM. If they do break into the market here I expect both Dremel and Rotozip to follow with that feature. With out coming out and saying so, it kind of sounded like Lowes maybe the store that this unit will premier. 

Corey

Corey


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

I wish my wife would start watching QVC and get away from HGTV, yours is looking at tools for you and mine is looking at projects for me ! NOT FAIR


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Igot this for Xmas- it has a 1/4 collett - the attachments are same a roto-zip - have not used it yet, but I am impressed with the appearance and the feel of it

Marvel 40 3-in-1 Router Kit 

A 1 HP COMPACT ROUTER, LAMINATE TRIMMER AND CUT-OUT TOOL IN ONE TOOL!
• An excellent choice for portable routing, cutting, grinding, and engraving.
• Powerful, versatile, and maneuverable
5 amp, 120 VAC, 30,000 rpm motor delivers powerful cutting. 1/4" and 1/8" collets included. Three easily interchangeable bases, circle cutting attachment, and straight edge guide add versatility to this tool. Ergonomic handles for comfort and control. Change bits quickly with convenient collet lock. All ball bearing construction for longer life. Included plastic case for easy storage and transport and a 1/8" spiral cut-out bit.
• Make Plunge, Bevel, and Standard Cuts with the Plunging and Tilting Router Base
• Trim Wood Accurately with the Trimmer Base
• Easily follow templates with the Freehand Sole Plate Base and make cut-outs for electrical outlet boxes in drywall, plywood and ceramic tile with the Cut-Out Base
• Circle Cutter cuts precise circles up to 12" Diameter 
Ideal for kitchen remoldeling or bathroom installation. 


MARVEL 40 3-IN-1 ROUTER KIT
Item #9059.....................................SAVE $20 $79.95


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

oops didn't put in rhe picture - you can find it at mlcswoodworking


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have one also and I love it, here's a tip, pull some TP off the roll and put it in the socket for the plunge base (plastic part) this will make it tight and work right, plus you can take off a drill bit stop collar and use for a plunge stop collar.
Plus with just a bit of work you can put in brass guides just like the big routers. 
If you want to see how just ask and I will post a snapshot of the plastic insert I made for the brass guides. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...arthtml/pages/air_router.html#marvel40_anchor

I guess I did upload a snapshot or two of it but forgot about it, but anyway see below
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3702-oak-park-template-fixture.html

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

What's nice about this little tool is that plunge base. I got a nice Bosch trim router for christmas but it does not have a plunge base. Well.... micro jig makes one for it that costs 3 times as much as the router did... I don't think so. The Marvel was on my list but my wife opted for the easy grab at the local borg. I like Bob's hi-tech fix for the little slop in the base  I love that! I think Bob has more routers than Bob and Rick!  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Need to think out side of the roll, guess what room I was in when that pop in my head 

Bj 

routers, Bob and Rick and many, many of them Rick went down the list of them on one of the podcast mp3 audios.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

Here's one more place to get your wife going 
It's a great place to get some stock and you can tell the boss it's for the kitchen rework and when it gets on your door step don't open it until you take her out for dinner 

http://www.walllumber.com/default.asp
http://www.walllumber.com/products.asp
Plus Baltic Birch plywood for templates/jigs etc. via. ups.

Bj


----------

